# The deepest, wetest, wax you have used



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

What is the deepest, wetest wax you have used? Don't care about durability. Just looks! Thanks


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

The all look much the same mate...

all down to the prep work. Id be amazed if anyone could name them by sight.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

I have found that with proper prep work, AG HD wax gives me the best results.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Chemical guys XXX hardcore paste wax is very easy to use, smells great and gives a great shine IMO


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

All waxes don't look the same, that's just crap.. IMO 

For 'wetness' you really can't beat the Clearkote glazes/waxes, easily the wettest out there. You get average beading and durability but they look stunning


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> The all look much the same mate...
> 
> all down to the prep work. Id be amazed if anyone could name them by sight.


bang on! Wax is wax, i don't buy into this fancy stuff! As long as you get it looking nice before you put on the LSP, you won't notice a big difference.
I have noticed looking at pics in the showroom section that the ones who use sealants seem to have a wetter finish, but it could be the way they are taken.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

and here we go again - 'don't buy expensive waxes, waste of money' blah, blah, blah :wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You used to say it a lot yourself Kev... 

Pete, have you actually tried any 'expensive' waxes?


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Wettest look for me at the moment is between Celeste Dettaglio, R222 Concours and Rainforest Rub. All different price brackets but all deliver what you want in the wet gloss looks department with minimal reliance on glazes and paintwork correction.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> You used to say it a lot yourself Kev...
> 
> Pete, have you actually tried any 'expensive' waxes?


i don't say they all look the same Russ, i say the results are largly in the prep work.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Own a prmium uberwax myself (although not yet used). My instinct has said and does say the same. It probably won't do anything more performance wise than Colli 915. I didn't buy it for performance, I bought it as a little extra something. Something that'll generate that little extra pride in the finishing step. That is all.

To answer the original question:
Pete's 53
Colli 915
Vics concourse

All very affordable and all give deep glossy shines.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> i don't say they all look the same Russ, *i say the results are largly in the prep work*.


Could not agree more.


----------



## d.g (Jul 13, 2010)

beany_bot said:


> The all look much the same mate...
> 
> all down to the prep work. Id be amazed if anyone could name them by sight.


Disagree on that one, I think there are subtle differences but perhaps not to the extent that some people make out.

I have a moonstone silver (Bluey silver) Peugeot and have found that 915 looks best on it as the yellow wax tends to bring the blue out.

Agree with russzs that the Clearkote waxes have a very "wet" look, although you need the Yellow cream smoothing wax to maximise the effect of carnauba moose wax.

I find at times waxes look more "bling" than wet, almost too glossy in some respects.Typical of that are Poorboys and P21s on my particular colour paint.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

For about £14 at the moment you can get R222 Concours which I think is an absolute steal for what you get.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Collinite 476s


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hang on a minute. I was just saying i don't use expensive waxes. I prefer to spend more time and money on preparing, as i don't believe there is a wax out there that will give good results unless the paintwork has been properly cleaned etc. If people want to use expensive waxes, go for it, i personally can't tell the difference that's all. Some of the more experienced people clearly can see what difference these high end waxes make. I haven't used an expensive wax, but i'm more than happy using my cheapo stuff. I get the sealant thing, as i can see the difference between these and waxes. I'd like to give one of those a try.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't say they were all identical I said they were all "much the same in term of looks" which I stand by. I mean, wax makes the car shinier for gods sake, it doesn't make it fly. Like I said I bet you can't tell what wax is on a car by looking at it. I'm all for te school of thought thou that a wax should be "special" (dont read special as expensive) as it is your last step, and indeed what remains on the car after all your hard work.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyway i'm all waxed out! Got a tin of 476 and got Megs 16 on order. Don't think i'll need to worry about getting anymore for a long time now!


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

My answer to the original question is Petes 53. Out of all the waxes I've tried it gives the most consistant finish on all colours... Light, dark or anywhere in between!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

How did this become an 'expensive vs cheap' thread again. Just cause someone says that they DON'T all look the same everyone assumes expensive is better! There is a lot more going on than just looks with higher end waxes. As has already been mentioned the ck glazes and waxes, or vics, or even R222 concours give outstanding looks for not a lot of monies. Just because you cant look at a panel and say definatively thats "x wax", i bet you can clearly notice a difference in looks.
If you are after a recomendation for a wax to buy try the R222 concours being it is half price at pb. Their paint cleanse is nice also:thumb:


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't know......Alls I wanted is opinions on deep, wet waxes vs. reflective bright wax.



stangalang said:


> How did this become an 'expensive vs cheap' thread again. Just cause someone says that they DON'T all look the same everyone assumes expensive is better! There is a lot more going on than just looks with higher end waxes. As has already been mentioned the ck glazes and waxes, or vics, or even R222 concours give outstanding looks for not a lot of monies. Just because you cant look at a panel and say definatively thats "x wax", i bet you can clearly notice a difference in looks.
> If you are after a recomendation for a wax to buy try the R222 concours being it is half price at pb. Their paint cleanse is nice also:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


>


thats what we're all doing, waiting for you to post pics in a certain GC thread


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

R222 is the best I've seen in the flesh for a really wet look (so far).


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

slkman said:


> For about £14 at the moment you can get R222 Concours which I think is an absolute steal for what you get.


Agree bought 2 tubs today:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I will answer the OP's question and not get into a row.

I love Zaino as i think it adds to the finish like nothing else.

I also like FK1000 alot but Zaino is very wet (Not a wax i know but :argie: )


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

123quackers said:


> Agree bought 2 tubs today:thumb:


May I enquire as to where this bargain can be had?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

gr33n said:


> May I enquire as to where this bargain can be had?


Polished Bliss me thinks :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Have to say, been looking at pics and videos of cars done with Zaino and they look unbelievable. Surely there can't be a wax that produces a finish like that. I'm not biased to sealants, i've only ever used EGP, but they really are growing on me, for cost and ease of use alone.


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

R222 can not be purchased in the USA. Don't know why.


----------



## RAPTOR (Sep 26, 2009)

:detailer: :buffer: Celeste Dettaglio :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

R32rob said:


> Polished Bliss me thinks :thumb:


Yep

www.polishedbliss.co.uk

:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

MDRX8 said:


> R222 can not be purchased in the USA. Don't know why.


Buy it here as its half price which once posted it should still be a good deal:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Strictly not speaking a wax, but Zaino Z2. In my experience, an actual wax, would have to be Megs #16.

Taken about 10 months ago, when i didn't really know what i was doing with my rotary -


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Strictly not speaking a wax, but Zaino Z2. In my experience, an actual wax, would have to be Megs #16.
> 
> Taken about 10 months ago, when i didn't really know what i was doing with my rotary -


is Megs16 not a sealant too? (being pernickity but hey..lol)


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I believe it's a hybrid


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> is Megs16 not a sealant too? (being pernickity but hey..lol)


paste wax with very good durability so probably a hybrid as mentioned above


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

So it's like 476 then.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The wetter looking waxes from what ive used would be the likes of zymol carbon, swissvax onynx and dodo juiced edition.
True a lot of look is inthe prep but these waxes applied to a medium swirled car after something like cleaner fluid/lime prime do add something to the finish but lack durability of something like fk1000p ( which is a wax paste sealant ) but fk has a typical sealant glassiness about it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Who cares

They're cheap and great


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

And to add, FK100 leaves a lovely finish


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

We have P21S and P21S 100% Carnauba Wax in USA. see www.autogeek.net


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

MDRX8 said:


> We have P21S and P21S 100% Carnauba Wax in USA. see www.autogeek.net


"P21S products by Smartparts have been re-branded as R222 within Europe" so same stuff


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

What's durability like with R222 concours? How does it compare against Colly #915?


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

isherdholi said:


> What's durability like with R222 concours? How does it compare against Colly #915?


Its not great, but its SUPER easy to use, so if you like waxing your car. its defo for you:thumb:


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

So what is better the R222 100% or Regular R222?


----------



## DSMGZT (Sep 3, 2009)

another vote for pete's53 here, thought it gave a deep glossy finish. Imo slightly better than dodo juice SN. Limited experience mind.....have only used these and AG products! Soon to try out zymol glasur tho  surprised nobody has mentioned blackfire yet...have heard many good things bout it!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

My favourite, I own, for looks is a dead heat between Migliore Frutta and CG Pete's 53


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

MDRX8 said:


> So what is better the R222 100% or Regular R222?


Ive not used both so i cant say. The concourse one is definitely more popular. Many people find it gives better results, its very highly rated for its looks. I myself cant tell the difference in looks of most waxes but then maybe i just dont have the eye for it.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

isherdholi said:


> What's durability like with R222 concours? How does it compare against Colly #915?


its only a couple of weeks 4 if you get 2 layers down iirc:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Deepest for me is Vicroria Concours. Wettest definitely a combo of Clearkote Vanilla moose topped with Yellow moose topped with Carnauba moose.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

MDRX8 said:


> So what is better the R222 100% or Regular R222?


Concours is easily the wettest out of those two. The 100% version was designed to address the durability issue which it did but a lot of the wetness went for just another run of the mill shiny wax.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

isherdholi said:


> What's durability like with R222 concours? How does it compare against Colly #915?


I've never personally had a problem with durability really, you get a good 4 weeks of good protection on a daily runner with the finish obviously not being as good after those 4 weeks. But the wax is so easy to use that even if your lazy its easy to keep topped up every week or two.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

slkman said:


> Concours is easily the wettest out of those two. The 100% version was designed to address the durability issue which it did but a lot of the wetness went for just another run of the mill shiny wax.


Sounds like this could be the wax for my "bland" silver car....


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

beany_bot said:


> Sounds like this could be the wax for my "bland" silver car....


Lol was just reading about that, yes is definitely worth a shot as your'll struggle to do better in the bling department.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Clearkote Vanilla Hand Glaze topped with Pinnacle souveran!!


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

slkman said:


> Lol was just reading about that, yes is definitely worth a shot as your'll struggle to do better in the bling department.


well at half price id be mad not to, so ill give it a whirl.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well not a wax but Zaino Z5 has made my car look the best its ever been and I have tried a fair few waxes and sealants.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm the same with Z2, would buy a bottle of Z5 but nowhere to wash the car now never mind seal it. So its got 3 layers of Z2 on it for the time being (on windows too ) and just gets a rinse at the petrol station occassionally.

beads are ace


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I'm the same with Z2, would buy a bottle of Z5 but nowhere to wash the car now never mind seal it. So its got 3 layers of Z2 on it for the time being (on windows too ) and just gets a rinse at the petrol station occassionally.
> 
> beads are ace


I had Z2 on my car and it was very blingy but Z5 seems to have darkened the paint and its very shiny plus wet looking at the same time plus topping it with Z8:argie:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

True wax has to be vics concours. Also it's durability can't be sniffed it. It's going on a month and a half on my gfs mums car and going strong. Used in conjunction with vics qd it gives some serious wetness.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

So totally irrespective of price too, given that the OP wasn't interested in durability (understandably a major factor for those of us who have constraints on their time), and didn't mention price as a factor either, who has used the £100+ waxes and can give an opinion ?
So far apart from 1 mention of Glasur and an anon 'uberwax' everything else has been fairly budget.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Maybe that alone tells it's own tale ^^


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

RaceGlazer said:


> So totally irrespective of price too, given that the OP wasn't interested in durability (understandably a major factor for those of us who have constraints on their time), and didn't mention price as a factor either, who has used the £100+ waxes and can give an opinion ?
> So far apart from 1 mention of Glasur and an anon 'uberwax' everything else has been fairly budget.


I've had Vintage applied to my car by Caledonia, and aside from the serious water behaviour I didn't find it all THAT impressive. I'd rather buy 1,000 lottery tickets and megs 16. The look itself wasn't anything greater than what has been achieved by other waxes.

I'm looking to try some more boutique waxes in the future. No doubt next summer as not much point during winter as its back to the tried and tested.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> So totally irrespective of price too, given that the OP wasn't interested in durability (understandably a major factor for those of us who have constraints on their time), and didn't mention price as a factor either, who has used the £100+ waxes and can give an opinion ?
> So far apart from 1 mention of Glasur and an anon 'uberwax' everything else has been fairly budget.


As far as looks go and my tastes, i genuinly haven't had black look as good as when hd cleansed and then topped with glasur. That said with all things considered i would use blackfires midnight sun


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

They all look the same.

Put all your energy into keeping the surface clayed, cleansed and swirl free.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

any wax over Clearkote RMG/VMG will be very deep/wet (ignoring the paint correction argument)

wettest combo you're going to get is CK RMG/VMG + YMW + CMW + an oily paste like Pin Souveran or even Vic red (though the clarity of vic red will be wasted by the time you're done with all those CK glazes)

i just did the BF wet ice kit on my solid black car, and despite the manufacturer claims, it does look great, has depth (from the MS) and clarity (from the WD) but imo CK RMG/VMG + Lusso Oro looked wetter and glossier


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

VZSS250 said:


> They all look the same.
> 
> Put all your energy into keeping the surface clayed, cleansed and swirl free.


In your opinion


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

^ yep +1

all LSP's arent the same

true most LSPs look similar on a just corrected 100% optically perfect paint finish, and to be honest i cbf reading those statements anymore

the reality is, regardless of all the trigger happy keyboard warriors and their "its all in the prep" comments, not everyone can cut through their clear coat and 100% correct EVERYTIME they want to re-wax their car or try something new in their garage on a weekend

so sell your prep argument somewhere else, it's flawed

and yes different waxes/glazes will give you a different final finish


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

domino said:


> ^ yep +1
> 
> all LSP's arent the same
> 
> ...


:thumb: at last some common sense.. If we corrected our cars every time any swirls or rds marks apear, we wouldnt have any paint left.. Yes prep is important but once done its about enjoying different glazes and waxes keeping that finish... Care and a good wash process will help do...My 2p worth


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

domino said:


> any wax over Clearkote RMG/VMG will be very deep/wet (ignoring the paint correction argument)
> 
> wettest combo you're going to get is CK RMG/VMG + YMW + CMW + an oily paste like Pin Souveran or even Vic red (though the clarity of vic red will be wasted by the time you're done with all those CK glazes)
> 
> i just did the BF wet ice kit on my solid black car, and despite the manufacturer claims, it does look great, has depth (from the MS) and clarity (from the WD) but imo CK RMG/VMG + Lusso Oro looked wetter and glossier


Donino,have you used the werkstat range?

Like the CK glazes with Souveran not added the YMW one though...

:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Valentine Road & Track gives a very wet look, but I just didnt rate it on repelling dirt.

Swissvax Crystal Rock gives a fantastic deep gloss finish but is very expensive.

On dark coloured cars Dodo Juice PH Pro is another favourite.

So out of the 3 only 1 really expensive one.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

123quackers said:


> :thumb: at last some common sense.. If we corrected our cars every time any swirls or rds marks apear, we wouldnt have any paint left.. Yes prep is important but once done its about enjoying different glazes and waxes keeping that finish... Care and a good wash process will help do...My 2p worth


I do agree with that. IMO, whether they all are different or not is really somewhat irrelavent, they are your last step, your icing on the cake. the protective coat that will stay on your car after all your hard work has been put in. I say buy many and buy freely, waxes are fun:thumb:


----------



## ADW (Aug 8, 2010)

colli 915


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I think the fact that this thread has about 20-30 completely different responses shows there is no "best wax" for wetness. I have only used about 7 waxes since joining this site and have to say they have all given similar results, some slightly better, one really dissapointed me but there was never anything major in it, but maybe it was all to do with what I was expecting for the money with the one that dissapointed me, so it could all be placebo.

As for the "prep" argument, all I'll say is, on a perfectly prepped car, then almost any wax will look amazing, on a dull uncorrected finish, then even a £7k superwax won't give you much better results than any other. I still think there is subtle differences between waxes but in the main, if you want a real deep glossy finish, then give it a good polish, cleanse and then top it off with whatever takes your fantasy.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Donino,have you used the werkstat range?
> 
> Like the CK glazes with Souveran not added the YMW one though...
> 
> :thumb:


not yet dude

ive got the carnauba prime and carnauba jett on order atm

im planning on testing out the werkstatt stuff like so;

carnauba prime + autobrite black magic + carnauba jett

last black colour charged wax i used (crystal noir) really took away alot of the wetness in favour of depth and a real black look. So i'm going to see if the blackmagic does the same, and if so, i can return some of that gloss with the carnauba jett

will be an interesting test


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

domino said:


> wettest combo you're going to get is CK RMG/VMG + YMW + CMW + an oily paste like Pin Souveran or even Vic red


Totally agree, I know the OP wasn't interested in durability but Souvern is pants for it, and not cheap, however it will certainly impress :argie:

reminder - must put on wishlist..


----------



## d7ve_b (Jul 1, 2010)

killash said:


> R222 is the best I've seen in the flesh for a really wet look (so far).


Just FYI, the finish killash is referring to is below, achieved with P21S only yesterday.




























Pics aren't great as the camera is a bit poor, but hopefully you get the idea.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

im liking fk2685 at the moment, glassy wet look which is awesome to use :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

OP, depending on you budget, i would read the thread on megs 16. There's a lot of good things to be said about this stuff, sound like a good wax for winter. If you want to spend more, you could look at these sealant kits. Zaino kits cost less than a high end wax and from what i've seen they look amazing and are easy to use. I'm no expert, just been doing some research on these products and reading about how good they are.
They might not feel as special as a boutique wax, but it all depends on what you're after.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

domino said:


> not yet dude
> 
> ive got the carnauba prime and carnauba jett on order atm
> 
> ...


Post up the results whenyou have them...

Polished Bliss in october do some special offers on Werkstat...

Was just thinking on carnuba or acrylic on the prime....

will think on have a month to make me mind up.:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

grayfox said:


> Totally agree, I know the OP wasn't interested in durability but Souvern is pants for it, and not cheap, however it will certainly impress :argie:
> 
> reminder - must put on wishlist..


A reason why to put souveran on list, 2x no7 glaze and 2x souveran:argie:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

mmmmm


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Post up the results whenyou have them...
> 
> Polished Bliss in october do some special offers on Werkstat...
> 
> ...


im a carnauba man, hence my decision

plus i already have a carlack manufactured acrylic aio + sealant (branded polylack in Aus)


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

domino said:


> mmmmm
> 
> YouTube- Canon Ball Run 1


I remember going to the cinema to watch that at 11 years old.. 17 years later I had a Black with Black 5000s...... They are amazing cars.:argie:

Been a lone time since I have seen that video... The original car is now being restored. It had 12 tail pipes on it:doublesho

http://www.cannonballcountach.com/

Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

domino said:


> im a carnauba man, hence my decision
> 
> plus i already have a carlack manufactured acrylic aio + sealant (branded polylack in Aus)


I know what your saying:thumb:

will ponder on some more, shame no samples to try for this though..


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Souveran is a great wet look wax .... but most waxes will give you a fine shine 

Zymol, Swissvax, dodo and so on


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

WHIZZER said:


> Souveran is a great wet look wax .... but most waxes will give you a fine shine
> 
> Zymol, Swissvax, dodo and so on


Me likes SN and titanium :thumb:


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

I find BOS looks a little different to say...Glasur. Something about BOS i like. 

As already said, another thread where people will hammer you with loads of different results.

I guarantee that the results are all ...


FK1000p
476s
nattys

etc. 

Point is, i bet none of the people who put these waxes forward have much experience with waxes, or expensive ones.

Prep does help though.


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

Michael172 said:


> ..
> 
> Prep does help though.


I am new to this, but it seems without prep and perfect swirlfree finish the shine is like putting a gloss on a you know what...


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Not exactly, but a swirl free finish which has been refined with a finishing polish will look far better than a car you just clay, hand polish and wax.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

deepest/wettest would mean your car can benefit from an extra "jeweling" stage...
back to the topic - if money is not an issue - Zymol Vintage, which will be quite durable...otherwise Pinnacle Souveran...but it has poor durability...


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

TeaTimer said:


> I am new to this, but it seems without prep and perfect swirlfree finish the shine is like putting a gloss on a you know what...


we are all hobbiest detailers, we can assume our cars arent maintained with steel wool

i correct my cars once every 6 months, yet for all those months in between my car still looks great, if not better when using certain paint cleaners and waxes than immediately after correcting

thus the prep argument isnt pertinent in this thread


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I tried R222 concours recently and Wow


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Showshine said:


> I tried R222 concours recently and Wow


I have the original P21S which is the same and thats what I thought too:thumb:
Looks wise it will embarrass much more expensive waxes.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Michael172 said:


> Prep does help though.


'Prep' is a subjective term that is used a lot on here and sometimes the lines blur between a full correctional detail via machine and just a general decontamination.

I think the absolute minimum you can consider on a car initially is to wash, clay and use a pre-wax cleaner as prep before applying any wax for the very first time else I'll agree it is a waist of time if you're after a great finish.

After this though trying different waxes and glazes on this base is not only easier to apply but the finish is a lot more noticeable whereas I can understand why a lot of people can't tell the difference in waxes because the basic prep isn't up to scratch.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Ross said:


> I have the original P21S which is the same and thats what I thought too:thumb:
> Looks wise it will embarrass much more expensive waxes.


Very much so mate - Just lacks durability but I don't mind that when i see some of the wetness it produces :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I tried R222 concours recently and Wow


Its great stuff!!

LPL then R222 looks good

Try CK RMG + YMW or VMW then R222 :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

123quackers said:


> Its great stuff!!
> 
> LPL then R222 looks good
> 
> Try CK RMG + YMW or VMW then R222 :argie:


Told ya so:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Very much so mate - Just lacks durability but I don't mind that when i see some of the wetness it produces :thumb:


Its fantastic on looks,I had at least 6 weeks out of 2 coats before I stripped it and put Dodo SN on:lol:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Ross said:


> Told ya so:lol:


I know I know :lol:

is going on a very dear old car of mine this winter ready for her spring outing!!


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

123quackers said:


> Its great stuff!!
> 
> LPL then R222 looks good
> 
> Try CK RMG + YMW or VMW then R222 :argie:


you can put turtle wax over the CK trio and itll look Dalton worthy


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I really like zymol glasur. So much so I got rid of everything else apart from collinite. 

I need two waxes, one for summer the other for winter. Glasur gives me a wetness AND it fills in some swirls, collinite lasts quite long.


----------



## GS300 (Dec 16, 2007)

Poorboys OE is my favorite on white , I also have Smartwax concours is pretty good too


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Its great stuff!!
> 
> LPL then R222 looks good
> 
> Try CK RMG + YMW or VMW then R222 :argie:


Love this wax too much ..and i will try LPL + P21S/R222:thumb: because i saw good result when i used LPL .

I tried many cleaners / glazes with P21s 
*Megs step2 + P21s * adds some warmth
*Ez-creme + P21s* adds some warmth 
*RMG + P21s *  I can't see the p21s reflections 
*Zymol HD-Cleanse + P21s*  nice balance 
*Optimum polish II + P21s* :thumb: super wet , high gloss 
*p21s prewax + P21s * :thumb: super wet + high gloss

I think P21s work better when use something like cleaner/glaze that can adds nice bright gloss without darken paint . but if you like to get warmer look with p21s you can use megs glaze or RMG this combo will adds more depth and clarity and lose some P21s reflections .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

MDRX8 said:


> So what is better the R222 100% or Regular R222?


P21s adds warm glow while p21s Concours adds bright shine and a lot of wetness .

BTW there is good discount on Autogeek now .


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Big fan of Harly wax here, gives such a deep wet look on my red mr2, I love it :thumb:


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

souveran paste wax . is what i use when i enter my truck in shows. it doesnt last long . but what a gloss it leaves on the paint work :thumb:


----------

